# Honey I Shrunk the Kids (1989) - The Disney Ride?



## padders (Feb 28, 2001)

Anyone been on the dinsey ride? There was honey i shrunk the kids when i went to florida about 6 years ago but there is another one now at Euro disney i went to as well last year but i can't even remember it now, i think the audience where made big as opposed to small.... but not sure.


----------



## val (Mar 3, 2001)

yeah i've been there. it was some sort of 3d movie right? i remember getting a huge lick from the dog on screen. disney rides can be so much fun. my fav is space mountain, do you remember when there was this huge hype for the extraterrestrial ride? and it was so anticlimatic. they just strapped you down in a chair and shaked the chair a bit violently. 
getting back to the topic. what was that guy's name? the scientist guy. i remember him making a guest appearance in seasame street.


----------



## padders (Mar 3, 2001)

hehe... yup the lick from the dog or sneeze i think, and then it fires water droplets at you, as well as the air for the mice that go past  hehe.. name, no idea can't remember....


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah the mice freaked me out.  that was not cool.


----------



## Legolas (Jul 18, 2002)

Theres a ride? OMG wow! Must go to...some...Disney place and go on it! wow!
:flash:


----------



## Dave (Jul 18, 2002)

We were warned about this beforehand, but the sneeze is disgusting. You must go on it if you get the chance. Worth the queue.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 19, 2002)

yeah, the sneeze was nasty.  but the second time the mice came i put my hand down and caught one.  they're just balls of paper wadded up.   that made me feel a lot better.


----------

